# Post Pics of your Receivers



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Here is mine, Pioneer 7 inch with built in Bluetooth. One of the best investments I've made, I really love it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't think I could ever get one. I have mylink and the backup camera that I WANT to work.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Interesting, so your original radio display is not replaced but rather the controls area below is?


----------



## caoimhin.smyth (Apr 30, 2012)

Love it! thats what I am looking to do in my '11 Cruze. Just wondering does the top screen say "CRUZE" just on its own or did you have to do something extra?

I have been wondering what happens to the top screen when you add the touch screen below....

Thanks!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

caoimhin.smyth said:


> Love it! thats what I am looking to do in my '11 Cruze. Just wondering does the top screen say "CRUZE" just on its own or did you have to do something extra?
> 
> I have been wondering what happens to the top screen when you add the touch screen below....
> 
> Thanks!


He put a piece of pexiglass over the top screen with CRUZE etched in to give that effect.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

DEX-P99RS


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Kenwood ddx719
ipad 3


----------



## mercurio (Nov 23, 2012)

Central Multimídia (such as the device is called here in Brazil) brand "Motor One" 
(radio, dvd player, bluetooth, gps navigator, digital tv, ipod input, flash drive input and reverse cam).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

mercurio said:


> Central Multimídia (
> View attachment 14454
> such as the device is called here in Brazil) brand "Motor One"
> (radio, dvd player, bluetooth, gps navigator, digital tv, ipod input, flash drive input and reverse cam).


thats not a factory unit is it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> thats not a factory unit is it.


No its aftermarket, and a company sells the two pods that move the stock screen, and hold the new one. However I will say that I like the look of it compared to the others with the screen/box that looks too big, and barely fits the curve of the trim. Also that tablet conversion thats "free floating"... well its nice to have a full sized tablet, but otherwise thats not my cup of tea. Besides, why do you need a tablet, the stock screen, AND a 7" screen?!?!?!? IDK, it just looks over done IMO kyl.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Cool they all look great, keep em coming guys. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

